# Wieder mal ein Modemproblem...



## crazykenny (30. März 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab schon einige Artikel über Modemprobleme unter Linux gelesen, aber meins konnte ich leider nicht einordnen.

Und zwar hab ich ein US. Robotics Modem, das komischerweise unter knoppix KDE 3.1 läuft (war auf der c't cd vom Februar). Nun ist das so, dass man bei diesem Instant Linux ein ramdrive hat von dem ich irgendwie nix kopieren kann, weil ich u.a. nicht weiss wo alles hingespeichert wird.

Meine Frage: kann man diese Treiber irgendwie kopieren oder suchen um sie bei meinen suse linux 8.0 'einzufügen', bzw. gibts da ne Art Hardwareerkennung?

Thx 4 help.
crazykenny


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. März 2003)

In gewisser Weise gibt es unter SuSE eine Hardwareerkennung, ich weis nur nicht mehr wo.  *sorry*

Kannst mal unter http://hardwaredb.suse.de/productSe...&LANG=de_DE&offset=0&typ=easySearch&basesub=7 gucken, da steht drin welche U.S. Robotics Modems unterstützt werden.

Generell findest Du bei http://sdb.suse.de/ immer recht gute Hilfen für SuSE Linux Probleme. Hab jetzt nicht geguckt, aber eventuell findest Du dort eine Lösung.


----------



## crazykenny (10. April 2003)

Hi digi!

leider finde ich drunter nicht mein Modem und wenn ich bei den anderen schaue gibts dort auch keine 'treiberfiles'.

Die HP vom Hersteller ist übrigens wiedermal für windoof user zugeschnitten. 

Naja vielleicht kommt mir bald mal ne 'Erleuchtung' - wäre nicht schlecht wenn sie von tutorial käme...


/crazykenny


----------



## melmager (10. April 2003)

und was sagt yast zur modemerkennung?

unter netzwerk basis ?


----------



## crazykenny (15. April 2003)

Hi melmager!
Leider hab ich suse 8.0 wieder gelöscht und jetzt mal knoppix installiert *schäm*. Da ich totaler newbie bin hab ich mir gedacht "hm.. von der knoppix cd aus läufts...", also installier' ichs mal lokal.

Falsch gedacht. Es kommt immer noch unter kppp die meldung "modem dev/modem/ konnte nicht initialisiert werden". (Knoppix hat kein YAST) 

So wichtig ist mir jetzt nicht, ob das modem irgendwann mal geht, sondern was mich noch interessieren würde ist, ob man unter linux würmer und trojaner o.ä. kriegt (gibts linux würmer?), auch wenn man die firewall nicht 'aktiviert' hat. (wäre für mich interessant, wenn ich mal dsl hab).

/crazykenny


----------



## melmager (15. April 2003)

klar gibt es unter linux sowas wie würmer oder trojaner aber recht wenig 
(auf 10000 win viren kommt ein linux  )

grundregeln:
nie als root ins internet

alle ports die nicht gebraucht werden abstellen oder per firewall dicht machen

ab und an nach updates / bugfixes ausschau halten

zu deinem modem ist es ein neues modem?
wenn ja dann wird es ein sogenanntes winmodem sein ...

ansonsten kann man ein kurztest machen:

auf einer console gibst du den befehl ein:
cat /dev/moden
es passiert erst mal nix 
denn in einer anderen console machste den:
echo atx > /dev/modem
dan schauste mal nach ob auf der ersten konsole was ausgegeben wurde 

wobei /dev/modem muss natürlich ein link sein auf deine serielle schnittstelle
com1 = /dev/ttyS0
com2 = /dev/ttyS1 
usw


----------



## crazykenny (16. April 2003)

Hey mädels  
schaut mal was ich gefunden hab 

http://hardwaredb.suse.de/showProdu...25&PHPSESSID=4d413718f18bce6c249566b7ba9fee1c

so jetzt weiss ich, dass das modem (model 5630 B) von linux unterstützt wird und ich wieder mal der Beweis bin, dass das Problem VORM Bildschirm sitzt  

Wie soll ich jetzt weiterverfahren?
Die Idee von melmager konnt ich nicht ausprobieren (das mit com1 verweisen), da in /dev/ kein 'ordner' modem existiert... 

meld mich bald wieder *graus*

/crazykenny


----------



## Locke (16. April 2003)

Hi,

dein Modem wird also unterstützt. Das ist ja schon mal was.
Wenn Du kppp einrichtest, hast Du die Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Gerätedateien für Modems. Probiere dort einfach mal aus welches bei Dir zutrifft. Das sollte dann eigentlich gehen.

Locke


----------

